# Filipino Rope Whip



## lhommedieu (Oct 21, 2007)

Some recent YouTube clips re. San Miguel Eskrimas bullwhip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvCz_JlFiU0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbdkHXkLpwo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exViD1lLpq8...related&search=

See also this clip about Abner Pasa (at 02:07:00):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81xAaa4dCc4

A couple more with the leather bullwhip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfPm8BL3M-o&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdTrKcaS9es

Best,

Steve


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 21, 2007)

You might like these as well!! 



  and 



    Brad


----------



## Carol (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice clips, Brad.  Thanks for posting them!  :asian:

I do have a question though...forgive me, I'm a bit geeky...it doesn't sound like the whip is cracking because the sound barrier is being broken.  The tip of a coiled bullwhip can indeed break the sound barrier when cracked, but the knife attached to the end whip would weight the end down.  To me it sounds like the "crack" is really the sound of the attached training blade hitting the BOB.

What do you think sir?


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 22, 2007)

Charleston Combat said:


> You might like these as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing those clips, as well.  It's interesting to note that the Sayoc and Pambuan clips represent a shorter whip that is faster and generally better adapted to fighting than the longer whips that I introduced originally.  Although the longer whips are formidable in their own right, their length and weight are used as a training tool to help build attributes that Momoy Canete considered essential for martial prowess e.g., the use of whole body power and the ability to project one's intention to the tip of the weapon.  Not that you can't use the shorter whips for the same purpose, but there are differences between the ways that different sizes are are used.Best,Steve


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 22, 2007)

In the Sayoc clip he hits the Bob with the whip only, nothing attached. Tuhon was just emphasizing the fact that you can easily attach things to it. A training blade is a little much, but I have seen razor blades and weights on others. True- this will make it faster but it's all about proper body mechanics! The only difference between the bull and horse whip is the distance! Brad


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 22, 2007)

Charleston Combat said:


> The only difference between the bull and horse whip is the distance! Brad


 
There's an interesting segment on Anthony deLongis' bullwhip video where he and Tom Meadows compare different whip lengths.  For fighting, deLongis' is about 10 feet; Meadows' is about 4 feet.  The interesting thing is that they cross-train in both styles - and both stress body mechanics.

I submit though, that Momoy Canete's 15 foot rope whip (as described in Meadow's book) probably has a different "feel" than a 4 foot nylon or leather whip. I guess the analogy is that one can use the same body mechanic for a stick, for a two-handed stick, for a staff, etc. and that even though the underlying body-mechanic is the same, the way that it is "tailored" to the weapon is a little different for each one.

Best,

Steve


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the vids, I've just really been interested in whip stuff for the last year, but I like the FMA whip alot.


----------

